# Ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est D'une alimentation correcte



## Joy 90

Ciao a tutti!
Ho un dubbio su una frase in francese e non so quale sia l'opzione corretta.

"Ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est D'UNE alimentation correcte"
"Ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est UNE alimentation correcte".

Il "D'" ci va?

In tutte le frasi che trovo su internet c'è "d'" davanti. Ad esempio: Ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est d'un nouveau dictionnaire". 
Ho chiesto però ad alcune persone che studiano francese e dicono che la frase suona meglio senza il "d'" davanti.

Potreste spiegarmi la regola?

Grazie.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao Joy90 

(non capisco perchè fai la tua domanda nel forum Italiano-francese però...)
Solo posso darti la mia opinione di francese: secondo me, non è corretta senza "de"
→ "Ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est *d'*une alimentation correcte".
= "j'ai besoin *d'*une alimentation correcte."

Mentre:
"Ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est *Ø* une alimentation correcte".
= "j'ai besoin *Ø *une alimentation correcte." → non è corretto
Dunque
→ "Ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est *Ø* une alimentation correcte". → non è corretto


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

_Solo ti può dare la mia opinione di francese ma per me, non è corretta senza "d" ——> _Posso solo darti la mia opinione di francese: secondo me, non è corretta senza la "d' "


----------



## matoupaschat

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> PS _Solo ti può dare la mia opinione di francese ma per me, non è corretta senza "d" ——> _Posso solo darti la mia opinione di francese: secondo me, non è corretta senza la "d' "


D'accordo per l'apostrofo, ma vorrei una delucidazione riguardo all'articolo: lo avresti anche usato obbligatoriamente se la preposizione fosse stata intera, cioè senza la "de" <=> senza "de"​?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

# Matou. Per evitare di dover scegliere tra *la* (preposizione) "de" e *il* "de", metterei soltanto "senza 'de' ". Peraltro, mi sembra che dire "senza d' " sia discutibile grammaticalmente, in quanto si limita al caso in questione — col femminile — e invece la domanda verte sull'uso/non uso della preposizione a prescindere dal genere della parola che segue. O sbaglio io?

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

> # Matou. Per evitare di dover scegliere tra la (preposizione) "de" e il "de", metterei soltanto "senza 'de' ". Peraltro, mi sembra che dire "senza d' " sia discutibile grammaticalmente, in quanto si limita al caso in questione — col femminile — e invece la domanda verte sull'uso/non uso della preposizione a prescindere dal genere della parola che segue. O sbaglio io?


Sull'uso o meno dell'articolo e, allora siamo d'accordo. Per l'articolo, dovendo, sceglierei "la" che rappresenta sia parola che preposizione. Grazie e a presto!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Domanda per Matou e DP  (se posso approfittare ...): nella costruzione "indiretta", potremmo anche dire: "C'est *d'*une alimentation correcte *dont* j'ai besoin" e "C'est *d'*une alimentation correcte *que* j'ai besoin", giusto? 

Joy, si tratta di regole grammaticali ... bisogna studiarle così!


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi è stato insegnato dai Gesuiti cinquanta e passa anni fa di sempre usare la prima costruzione, l'unica corretta, cioè "C'est d'une alimentation correcte *dont* j'ai besoin". "Que" come relativo non può essere complemento indiretto. Comunque nella lingua familiare succede che uno (io, no) usi la seconda soluzione, un po' alla maniera del vostro "che polivalente". 
Penso che ci ripenso, lo dico anch'io, ma scherzando .
Bizz! E buona serata...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie mille, Matou! 

Allora mi confermi che non devo usare la seconda costruzione perché è proprio sbagliata?


----------



## DearPrudence

Confermo: "*que*" qui non è corretto (mi suona molto brutto). Sfortunatamente, sempre più francesi sembrano non sapere usare "dont"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie, DP  di fatto, parlo e scrivo spesso ad una persona francese, di Saint Germain en Laye e ... ammetto che anche questa persona, non pare fare destinzioni tra "dont" et "que"


----------



## matoupaschat

Dopo aver rimuginato la questione per un paio d'ore prima di prendere sonno, appena alzato, gatti nutriti e colazione pronta, mi sono precipitato sulla mia grammatica di referenza, *"Le bon usage"* di M.Grevisse e A.Goosse (prova gratis 10 gg versione online QUI), versione cartacea (purtroppo, perché di consultazione difficile, ma i 36 €/anno della versione elettronica sono assai troppi), sono arrivato alla conclusione che è *correttissimo* usare il costrutto "C'est *d*'une alimentation correcte *que* j'ai besoin", *anzi è il più normale*, mentre "C'est *d*'une alimentation correcte *dont* j'ai besoin", anche lui esatto, è una costruzione più antica che si trova tuttora nel caso che ci occupa, cioè quando si ha la preposizione sia nel sintagma spostato (si tratta di una messa in rilievo) che nel relativo (dont, où), specie nel caso di "dont" [LBU, 14ème ed. §456, 3°].
Scusa, cara Anna, di averti fatto aspettare fino alla mattina, dovevo assolutamente verificare prima. Come avrai capito, il maggior problema per me rimane di essere stato "tempestato" in gioventù di regole troppo rigide ciecamente inculcate dai "cari Gesuiti" che mi hanno educato. 
Insomma, è un fenomeno noto anche ai frequentatori del forum "Solo Italiano", quello dell'ipercorrettivismo .
Buona giornata e i soliti bizz!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou! 

Grazie mille per la tua premura e per il tuo tempo. Sinceramente grazie!  
Credo di capire cosa intendi dire riferendoti alla "normalità" della costruzione con "que", ma solo per un confronto con l'italiano dove "dont" sarebbe una ripetizione scorretta:
- "C'est *d'*une alimentation correcte *que* j'ai besoin" suona esattamente come in italiano: E'* di *una alimentazione corretta *che* ho bisogno;
- "C'est *d'*une alimentarion correcte *dont* j'ai besoin"  in italiano sarebbe: E' *di* un'alimentazione corretta *di cui *ho bisogno  

Grazie di cuore: stavo per togliere il saluto al mio povero collega francese  ... scherzo, chiaramente!  

P.S.: Ho fatto l'abbonamento gratuito per 10 giorni a "Le bon usage"! Grazie ancora!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anja,
Con normale, intendevo dire che  "C'est d'une alimentation correcte *que* j'ai besoin" è la costruzione più diffusa, attuale, da usare per non farti prendere per un coso vecchio (quanto me) .
Saluti e scuse virtuali al tuo collega!
Matou.


----------



## Anja.Ann

_Un tas de gros bisous_, Matou! Encore, merci!


----------

